# Glow Sticks



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

This may be of interest to some. Maybe not.

When I night fish, I like to use those little cyalume glow sticks on the ends of my rods. Helps me see hits. I notice others like to use them too.

To me they've seemed to be a rip-off, sometimes going for as much as a buck a piece at bait stores. A while back I tried to find some on the internet in bulk. Have gotten two different sizes, 1" and 1.5". The 1.5" seems to work the best for me. The 1" version isn't bright enough. The latest bunch I got from Nicaboyne.com were bright, last a long time and were $.24 ea. Ok, not a bad price, but with UPS postage they bump up to $.41 ea. Getting pricey, but still not that bad.

This last weekend, I was showing them to my 15 yr old son, and he said "Yeah, those are like the ones in the candy machine at the Food Lion." Yeah right. Well, yesterday I went up there and sure enough, there they were right next to the gumballs, and I got some. They looked VERY similar to the ones I had just gotten on the net and I tried them out last night at SPSP head to head, (or tip to tip.) They are fricking identical to the Nicaboyne version and they are $.25 ea.   

Come in packs of two for $.50 and you get a nifty little plastic container to play with.  

Don't know if every grocery store has them, but if you're paying a buck a piece for them, take a look next to the gumball machine on the way in to get fishing munchies.

I tie them on to the rod with a small cable tie wrap. Works well. Anybody else have other systems that work good?

.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Bells, at night, 'specially on AI, where sleeping on the beach at night is to say the least not allowed, and the most will cost you the permit, so, they make a nice little alarm clock. Now, for night fishing, guess it all depends on where, how many rods and the like. Now, how about some florecent tape or paint, to reflect light and bells?

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I bought a lot of 500 on Ebay for about $30 last month. havent got to try them out yet so I dont know how the quality is. the thing I hated is he charged me about $10 shipping from Silver Springs MD to Silver Springs MD. If I knew the guy was so close I would of picked them up


----------



## bobang (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey axon,
Do you want to sell some of them to me?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Axon, I hope the Ebay ones work out for you. 

Shaggy, I use bells too when it's not too crowded. Don't want to be a pest if it's a quiet crowd. At night, most of the time my rods are grouped and if I'm using bells, the light helps me tell which one is dinging. I have florescent paint on some of my rods, but the ambient light has to be pretty bright to be effective.

I've gone through quite a few different types and there's a difference in their brightness. Doesn't seem to follow stick diameter or anything. Seems random. Also, on one batch it took 5 minutes or so for them to get to their full brightness. In other words, if you come across some that are dim, give them a few minutes before chucking them.


Curious if anybody has other methods of attaching the light sticks to the rod. Haven't had good luck with the plastic doo dads you sometimes get with the lights. Tried tape and cable tie wraps. Tape's a pain. Tie wraps work, but there's got to be an easier way.

.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Attaching them to the rod tip....*

Try using tiny rubber bands. Very tiny rubber bands. I bought some a while back for a buck....a bag of well over a hundred black bands from Family Dollar Stores. You can keep a couple of them on the rod and just slip your light stick back under them when you need to remove the sticks for casting or retrieving.

Another possibility.....Dollar Tree sells velcro dots and squares with self adhesive on the back. Maybe you can cut the squares into small strips and put the felt side onto your rod and put the teeth side to the glow stick. You can just peel em off when casting or retrieving. You can keep the felt piece on the rod....then you can just pop another tooth piece to a new glow stick when the old one fizzles out.

In theory....these options should work. But I could be wrong. Haven't tried em myself....but I will.

Thanks for the tip of buying a 2-pack at Food Lion.

BTW: If all else fails......you could give this a try:
http://www.strikesensor.com/index.html

Cha-Ching


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

I have a whole ratl trap box filled with the foam pieces that hold the light sticks and connect to the rod. I have about 5 or 6 different sized ones. I think I picked them up at one of the fishing shows this winter. The only complaint I have with the light sticks is that sometimes they are duds!


----------



## noluck (Jul 23, 2004)

*Glow Stick websites*

hey bubbablue

thanks for the tip on searching the web for glowsticks.

the cheapest place i found was for $.12 a piece (12.9 including shipping) for 1.5in and you can buy assorted colors and fewer than like a thousand. (other places have min order quantities.)

you can even buy as few as 50 at a slightly higher price.

check out:

http://www.illuminationz.com

anyone have any other great fishing gear websites to recommend...ie for tackle?


----------



## chuckingstuff (Jul 11, 2000)

*$30 for a nice 7'*

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...ee&sourceid=00400381437896460825&cmCat=BEFREE

I already have a one piece ugly stick but this reel rod combo might be nice for someone looking for light tackle


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

bobang said:


> Hey axon,
> Do you want to sell some of them to me?


Let me try thrm out first, I would hate to sell you trash


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Murph, 
Those foam things sound interesting. I'll keep an eye out for some. Do they stay on when you cast? 

Thrifty, 
Bands and velcro. I like to leave the lights on when I cast and I'm guessing that the light would follow the rig out. As far as the strike sensor... jeeze... little overkill in my opinion.  

With all the things for sale like strike sensors, motorized reels, etc... all one needs now is a machine to clean and cook the fish for you. Drop off your gear, come back later and eat. 

Noluck,
Thanks for the web address, but I have enough lights now to last a while. Gots to watch out for the postage on those deals. There have been lots of posts about fishing gear stores on line. I can't think of any names off the top of my head. Look back through the threads. Open Forum too.
OBTW, glad to see you posting. Enjoyed fishing with you last week. How's the casting?

.


----------



## noluck (Jul 23, 2004)

thanks.
it's great to be fishing, or not fishing...
but anyways, i'll keep an eye out for other websites.

i'll be at sandy point again tomorrow night.
hopefully it won't rain.

as for casting, i checked out a distance casting link and saw the record cast. 
i tried it out and almost took out my eye as well as my buddy's....  

need more practice i guess.

hope to see you again on the shores or anywhere else soon man.

shawn


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

while in Korea I bought some bells for night fishing and they have a small hole in the clamp for the chem lights. I wish I bought more they work pretty good.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I use a replacement battery from Thill,it's about an inch long and comes in red,green and yellow and red being the best and lasts about a month or so(crawfish gave me one at the last clean up at SPSP). Cabelas has them for $2.99 ea.and that is cheeper than BP or Thill($3.45 ea.) The product is called (Thill nite-brite replacement battery) it's for bobbers.It works great. The glow sticks come with a rubber piece just put the battery where you would put the glow stick and the other end on the rod and pull up on the red piece and go for it.TRIGGER


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

*My Favorite Strike Indicator*

The best light that I've ever used are those "Old Red Eye Rod Tip Light" from Cabelas. It sells for $5.99, a bit pricey but it is worth every penny. I've used it for months now and the battery is still good on it. The battery is easy to replace too. I've used them for two years now on all my rods and I can't image fishing without them. I've used glow sticks before but sometime the stores are out of stock when I'm ready to do some night fishing. The light is sooo bright and when a fish strike it's like a big light show even from far away. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...og/item-link.jhtml.1_A&_DAV=search&hasJS=true

There's my 2 cents.  

~SPG


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Wal-mart sometimes has the Thill batteries for around $2.50. Not all stores carry them so you may want to call first.

James


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I picked up some Thill batteries and tried them out tonight at SPSP. They are pretty cool! REAL bright. Says they last 20hrs... wonder if that's realistic? 

Kinda pricey ($2.99 @ Dicks), but considering what I'm paying for bloodworms now-a-days...

Thanks guys for turning me on to them.

.


----------

